# Storing belongings here or in Thailand



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello all: I am considering moving to thailand and I was wondering which would be best. Putting my belongings into storage here or thailand. I am planning on junking most of my stuff (furniture is hand me downs) besides I hear it would be cheaper to everything new in thailand. Any thoughts or advice on this? Any replys would be greatly appreciated.
Marvelsm


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

marvelsm said:


> Hello all: I am considering moving to thailand and I was wondering which would be best. Putting my belongings into storage here or thailand. I am planning on junking most of my stuff (furniture is hand me downs) besides I hear it would be cheaper to everything new in thailand. Any thoughts or advice on this? Any replys would be greatly appreciated.
> Marvelsm


Moved to Thailand seven years ago and brought absolutely nothing with me. Built a house and furnished it well with quality stuff. 

Still haven't found anything I needed that wasn't available here (except piccalilli and Harrods No 42 blend Earl Grey tea !).

Store , give away or junk all your belongings and start a new life uncluttered by reminders of the old.


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

I tend to agree with not shipping personal belongings here. In addition to the shipping cost, when they arrive you will pay customs duties on the value of the items, and then VAT on the value of the items and the shipping cost and the cost of insurance. It can be quite costly for used items, particularly if you won't be using them often here.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

marvelsm said:


> Hello all: I am considering moving to thailand and I was wondering which would be best. Putting my belongings into storage here or thailand. I am planning on junking most of my stuff (furniture is hand me downs) besides I hear it would be cheaper to everything new in thailand. Any thoughts or advice on this? Any replys would be greatly appreciated.
> Marvelsm


In your shoes; junk or sell your hand me down furniture, put anything of significant monetary or emotional value in storage in Canada, short term rent when you get to Thailand then decide if you want anything shipped to Thailand. 

Shipping costs, import taxation, electrical differences, all come into play. Only you can decide what you need and whether to buy or to bring. 

Virtually anything you want is available in Thailand, exact or suitable substitutes. Cost versus Quality can be issues.

Travel light.


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Sound advice as usual guys, I was thinking junking nearly all my stuff just keeping as Stednick says some items of monetary or emotional value here in storage then decide whether to have them shipped to Thailand or not.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll be honest - I kept too much, remains in storage in NZ since 2008, and has been costing of course; taking a trip back this year to cull. Seemed the right idea at the time.
I brought a racing/triathlon bike and two pair of new running shoes with me when I had to do a quick trip back late 2009; traveling light they cost me nothing for freight (under the 22kg limit), no issue with cycle at customs/immigration as it was used not new. Could have purchased new ones here - but as I already had them . . . can't think of anything I had in NZ that I wished I'd brought along with me, NZ is very expensive comparatively and I've been able to get anything I need here at lower price - and finding some items has been quite an adventure, all part of the fun.


----------

